# New Oscars!! Color change??



## danibu (Mar 3, 2011)

I just got two Oscars and They are both the orange and black variety ( I've only ever seen white ones besides these) and This morning when I put them into the tank their coloring was very vibrant. Now about ten hours later, when I came home from work, the black on them is more greyish white...Should I be worried? Also, is there any way to tell what sex they are?


----------



## aDDanDrew (Jan 7, 2011)

The color changing might be normal. My oscars change color from dark to light from time to time and I had them for about 3 months now. As far as the gender, there isn't really a way to tell just by looking at them.


----------



## danibu (Mar 3, 2011)

AND, I got this stuff called nutrafin cycle that is supposed to be a bottle of the safe bacteria that will cycle your tank. Any one heard of or used it and had success? I did read another thread here that named two other verieties but the guy at petco was really into this stuff. ??


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

i dont know how your petco is but i wouldnt trust them here worth a pint i talked the guys at my lfs that i trust and they told me stability is a lot better for a quick cycle that and stability is alot cheaper for more


----------

